# Stephen Hawking, modern cosmology's brightest star, dies aged 76



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2018)

Stephen Hawking, modern cosmology's brightest star, dies aged 76


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2018)

Υπόδειγμα θεωρητικής τόλμης και προσωπικής γενναιότητας. 

Και στοιχηματάκιας αδιόρθωτος:
In 1975, cosmologist Stephen Hawking bet fellow cosmologist Kip Thorne a subscription to _Penthouse _magazine for Thorne against four years of _Private Eye_ for him that Cygnus X-1 would turn out to not be a black hole. In 1990, Hawking acknowledged that he had lost the bet. Hawking’s explanation for his position was that if black holes didn’t actually exist much of his research would be incorrect, but at least he'd have the consolation of winning the bet.

In 1997, Stephen Hawking and Kip Thorne made a bet with John Preskill on the ultimate resolution of the apparent contradiction between Hawking radiation resulting in loss of information, and a requirement of quantum mechanics that information cannot be destroyed. Hawking and Thorne bet that information must be lost in a black hole; Preskill bet that it must not. The formal wager was: “When an initial pure quantum state undergoes gravitational collapse to form a black hole, the final state at the end of black hole evaporation will always be a pure quantum state”. The stake was an encyclopaedia of the winner’s choice, from which “information can be recovered at will”. Hawking conceded the bet in 2004, giving a baseball encyclopaedia to John Preskill. Thorne has not formally conceded. See: Thorne-Hawking-Preskill bet.

In 2012, Stephen Hawking lost $100 to Gordon Kane of the University of Michigan because of the Higgs boson discovery.

http://https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_wager
​


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2018)

Εγώ προσπαθώ ακόμα να αποκωδικοποιήσω αυτά:

*Νέα θεωρία για τη Μεγάλη Έκρηξη
Ο Στίβεν Χόκινγκ γνωρίζει τι υπήρχε πριν από το Big Bang*

Ο διάσημος Βρετανός αστροφυσικός και κοσμολόγος Στίβεν Χόκινγκ εμφανίστηκε στην εκπομπή «Star Talk» του National Geographic και ανέλυσε την θεωρία του για το συνέβη ή καλύτερα για το τι μπορεί να υπήρχε πριν το Big Bang, τη Μεγάλη Έκρηξη, το συμβάν από το οποίο σύμφωνα με την κρατούσα θεωρία προέκυψε το Σύμπαν.

Ο Χόκινγκ υποστηρίζει ότι πριν την Μεγάλη Έκρηξη φαινομενικά δεν υπήρχε απολύτως τίποτε αλλά στην πραγματικότητα ο χωροχρόνος υπήρχε. Ο χωροχρόνος είναι το μαθηματικό μοντέλο που ενώνει τον χώρο και τον χρόνο σε μία συνέχεια. Ο χωροχρόνος συνήθως ερμηνεύεται ως συνδυασμός του ευκλείδειου χώρου τριών διαστάσεων με τον χρόνο ως μια επιπρόσθετη διάσταση, οπότε προκύπτει ένα πολύπτυχο μόρφωμα τεσσάρων διαστάσεων. Η τέταρτη διάσταση, αυτή του χρόνου, είναι διαφορετική από τις άλλες τρεις που αφορούν μήκος στον ευκλείδειο χώρο.

Ο Χόκινγκ υποστηρίζει ότι ο χωροχρόνος ήταν καμπυλωμένος σε μια έξτρα διάσταση αλλά η συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση στην οποία βρισκόταν ο χωροχρόνος όσο και γενικότερα το όλο περιβάλλον το οποίο υπήρχε πριν την δημιουργία του Σύμπαντος (μας) είναι φαινόμενα που δεν μπορεί να κατανοήσει ο άνθρωπος. Η θεωρία αυτή έχει λάβει την ονομασία «πρόταση χωρίς σύνορα» και κεντρική της ιδέα είναι ότι αν προσπαθήσουμε να πάμε πίσω στον χρόνο για να δούμε τι συνέβη θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι ναι μεν ο χρόνος συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς καθώς το Σύμπαν μικραίνει συνεχώς πλησιάζοντας στο σημείο μηδέν (όταν δηλαδή συμβαίνει η Μεγάλη Έκρηξη) αλλά ο χρόνος συρρικνώνεται απεριόριστα και δεν φτάνει ποτέ σε ένα ξεκάθαρο σημείο εκκίνησης. Άρα πιθανώς ο χρόνος προϋπήρχε με κάποιο τρόπο της Μεγάλης Έκρηξης και του Σύμπαντος (μας).

Η «πρόταση χωρίς σύνορα» αποτελεί το τελευταίο διάστημα αντικείμενο μελέτης και ανταλλαγής απόψεων ακόμη και συγκρούσεων μέσα στην επιστημονική κοινότητα. Όπως και να έχει το πράγμα ο Χόκινγκ παρά την ηλικία του (είναι 76 ετών) και τα σοβαρά προβλήματα της υγείας του κατάφερε για μια ακόμη φορά να ταράξει τα νερά της επιστήμης και να στρέψει τα φώτα της δημοσιότητας επάνω του.

_Θεόδωρος Λαΐνας_
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1500203987​


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2018)

nickel said:


> ναι μεν ο χρόνος συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς, καθώς το Σύμπαν μικραίνει συνεχώς πλησιάζοντας στο σημείο μηδέν



Μήπως κάνει λάθος και εννοεί «ο χώρος συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς»;


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2018)

...
Rest in cosmos.

So remember when you're feeling very small and insecure
How amazingly unlikely is your birth
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space
Because there's bugger all down here on Earth






"I think you are being pedantic.

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving
And revolving at 900 miles an hour
That's orbiting at 19 miles a second, so it's reckoned
The sun that is the source of all our power
The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm, at 400,000 miles an hour
In the Galaxy we call the Milky Way"


----------



## SBE (Mar 14, 2018)

Nα βαλω εδώ την τελευταία του εμφάνιση (το άκουσα την περασμένη εβδομάδα στο ραδιόφωνο).


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2018)

Όταν βγαίνω βόλτα μόνος μου, μου αρέσει να παίρνω μαζί μου κι ένα πόντκαστ, για να μη βαριέμαι και γυρίζω πίσω γρήγορα. Συχνά παίρνω τα 45λεπτα πόντκαστ του Desert Island Discs — είναι κατά κανόνα ευχάριστα, ακόμα κι όταν ο καλεσμένος σού είναι ελάχιστα γνωστός.

Σήμερα έσκαψα και πήρα μαζί μου τη συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο Χόκινγκ όταν ήταν 50 ετών, τα Χριστούγεννα του 1992. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p0093xb2 (Κάντε download)

Το BBC Radio έχει ανεβάσει στο διαδίκτυο όλες τις εκπομπές του Desert Island Discs — πάνω από 3.000 από το 1942.


----------



## SBE (Mar 18, 2018)

Όχι άλλα desert island disks. Είναι μια λίαν βαρετή εκπομπή και όχι μόνο την παίρνει σοβαρά ο κόσμος, έχω διαβάσει ακόμα και σε νεκρολογίες «όταν ήταν καλεσμένος στην εκπομπή, διάλεξε αυτά τα τραγούδια». Ανοησίες. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι δεν διαλέγουν τα τραγούδια, απλά τα τραγούδια επιλέγονται για να τροφοδοτήσουν τη συζήτηση και για να προβάλουν συγκεκριμένη εικόνα. Πάω στοίχημα ότι για τους περισσότερους τα διαλέγουν οι δημοσιοσχεσίτες τους. 

Υ.Γ. Και διαπιστώνω, Νίκελ, ότι για μια ακόμα φορά διαφωνώ μαζί σου για τα διάφορα που έχουν να κάνουν με θεσμούς κλπ. του ΗΒ. Μάλλον φταίει το ότι εγώ τα βλέπω από πιο κοντά και όχι από απόσταση που τα κάνει όλα πιο ρόδινα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2018)

Αν εννοείς ότι η επιτυχημένη εκπομπή δεν έχει πια την έγκριση ενός πιο ώριμου ακροατηρίου που βλέπει τα βρετανικά πράγματα από πιο κοντά και ίσως πιο κυνικά (στο πλαίσιο και του «familiarity breeds contempt»), το πιθανότερο είναι να ξέρεις καλύτερα από μένα. Σε διαβεβαιώνω ωστόσο ότι για τις βόλτες των 50 λεπτών οι εκπομπές είναι στο όριο των διανοητικών αναγκών μου. Οτιδήποτε περισσότερο θα μπορούσε ακόμα και να επηρέαζε τον βηματισμό μου.


----------



## SBE (Mar 19, 2018)

Αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στη δική μου άποψη για το πρόγραμμα. Δεν έχω ιδέα τι ακροαματικότητα έχει. Μάλλον χαμηλή, αλλά αν πάνε να το διακόψουν θα επαναστατήσει ο κόσμος που δεν το ακούει.


----------

